# Liv-52



## Freejay (Mar 31, 2005)

Anyone use this stuff..Opinions?  Picked some up just as added protection from the orals.  Looks like a good supp regardless.


----------



## tee (Mar 31, 2005)

I have heard good things about it, but never used it. Anyone else?


----------



## LITTLEME (Mar 31, 2005)

Samething As You Tee


----------



## Freejay (Mar 31, 2005)

LITTLEME said:
			
		

> Samething As You Tee



Guess the cool thing is it's really cheap!  Got 6 bottles for 9 bucks a bottle (half are for my little bro.)


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 31, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> Guess the cool thing is it's really cheap!  Got 6 bottles for 9 bucks a bottle (half are for my little bro.)


hell even if it doesnt do much, for the price its worth taking.
im on it right now cause as soon as i get back from my bowling tournament in 2 weeks im going to be running a heavy dosage of anadrol & var together in my upcoming post bowling tournament cycle.  looking to run 150-200mg of drol per day and 75-100mg var per day for 4 weeks.


----------



## Freejay (Mar 31, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> hell even if it doesnt do much, for the price its worth taking.
> im on it right now cause as soon as i get back from my bowling tournament in 2 weeks im going to be running a heavy dosage of anadrol & var together in my upcoming post bowling tournament cycle.  looking to run 150-200mg of drol per day and 75-100mg var per day for 4 weeks.




Yeah...With that level of orals, I'd think the ole liver needs some shielding!  Read some studies on the stuff, and it is clinically proven to work.  The same company makes a supp to kick start the old pituitary as well (for male fertillity.)


----------

